# Marriott Phuket



## jmdickie (Sep 22, 2011)

Can any one tell me if there is a big difference between the Marriott phuket beach club and Marriott phuket Mai Khao ? 
I have a reservation at the Mai Khao but now the beach club has come up. I know that at the beach club you can use 2 resorts but besides that is there a reason to try to change reservation. 
Reservation is for this Sat!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 22, 2011)

I would do a search. There are many threads.

I prefer Beach Club by far. Its on the beach. The pools are exceptional. Service is great both places and Mai Khao is newer. 

But sunsets at the Blue Bar or poolside are wonderful. I feel very "confined" at Mai Khao. Almost like its a compound. Plus, you are at the FS Marriott. WE LOVE THE MARRIOTT CAFE BFAST BUFFET. But, its pricey 

You will love your trip no matter what. ENJOY.

We were just there in June, but I envy you


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 22, 2011)

If you switch to the Beach Club, there will be a "Menu" in your unit for in room BBQ. I highly recommend it. The menu is self explanatory. They set up in your Villa with a gas grill on the balcony. 

They cook a wonderful multicourse meal. Talking and getting to know them adds to the experience. We have done it three times now. We wont go back without doing it. 

If the menu is missing, call "at your service' and they will bring one. You do have to make a reservation as you would a restaurant and turn your dining selections in one day in advance.


----------



## Retired TSO (Sep 23, 2011)

We have stayed at both and echo Mr. Vker's sentiments. Go for the Phuket Beach Club.


----------



## jmdickie (Sep 23, 2011)

So.... even if I have to pay another exchange rate should I change???? It is actually for my daughter who is arriving on Sat

Obviously, I know it is my call but just trying to get a feel for how much nicer the beach club is?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 23, 2011)

jmdickie said:


> So.... even if I have to pay another exchange rate should I change???? It is actually for my daughter who is arriving on Sat
> 
> Obviously, I know it is my call but just trying to get a feel for how much nicer the beach club is?



Are there any kids going? The kiddie pool area at the Beach Club and the kids activities are wonderful. They have a "trapeze school". 

Its worth the money IMHO. I think it is far superior. I would have booked the other resort (if that was all available) with the intention to switch to the beach club if it opened up. 

OH, I didn't mention the $15 one hour beach massages at the Beach Club.

Aside from the pools, almost everything else is available to you if youa re staying at the Mai Khao. But the tipping points for me are: The pools, being beach front, not having to "go home" from that beautiful place at the end of the day--you ARE home, not feeling confined.


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 23, 2011)

jmdickie said:


> So.... even if I have to pay another exchange rate should I change???? It is actually for my daughter who is arriving on Sat
> 
> Obviously, I know it is my call but just trying to get a feel for how much nicer the beach club is?



We are currently in Phuket Beach Club for 2 weeks. The main difference is that guests staying at Phuket Beach Club are able to use all the facilities of the JW Marriott. Also the PBC units and the JW are much closer to the beach. At Mai Khao Beach Club you have the Anantara Hotel between you and the beach but they do run transport in golf buggies to the beach.

Whilst guests at Mai Khao can use all the restaurants at the JW and charge to their account they are not permitted to use the pools or other leisure facilities such as the fitness centre or tennis.

The units at Mai Khao are more contemporary in design and newer but PBC units are all being upgraded (flat screens new furnishings etc) but will still have a more traditional Thai feel to them.

Like others my personal choice is for Phuket Beach Club but Mai Kho Beach Club is still excellent. It has its own reception desk, concierge and facilities - pool, fitness centre and access to tennis at the Anantara. It is also closer to the small shopping mall than PBC.

All the hotels, and two TS resorts are located very close together and Marriott run a shuttle bus between all the locations. There are also golf buggies that will transport you between locations if requested.

If you have a reservation at Mai Khao I would stick with it as there is no certainty of getting a switch to Phuket Beach Club.


----------



## jmdickie (Sep 23, 2011)

THanks everyone.
I think I will stick with it. My daughter and her friends are there for 3 months back packing so this is a nice treat no matter which resort they are at. I mean they will likely spend some time sleeping right on the beach so being at a resort off the beach for a week in a nice comfy bed will be just fine. 
Appreciate your comments. If it was me going I would likely pay the extra exchange fee to move.


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 23, 2011)

jmdickie said:


> THanks everyone.
> I think I will stick with it. My daughter and her friends are there for 3 months back packing so this is a nice treat no matter which resort they are at. I mean they will likely spend some time sleeping right on the beach so being at a resort off the beach for a week in a nice comfy bed will be just fine.
> Appreciate your comments. If it was me going I would likely pay the extra exchange fee to move.



After backpacking they will think they arrived in heaven. Sun shining today.


----------



## kfsong (Sep 25, 2011)

have all the units at phuket beach club been upgraded ? if not when will they complete the reno , i will be there in Dec.


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 25, 2011)

kfsong said:


> have all the units at phuket beach club been upgraded ? if not when will they complete the reno , i will be there in Dec.



Refurbishment of all units in Phase 1 and 2 is completed. That is units starting with a 1 or a 2 have been completed. Units starting with a 3 are under way now with workmen working in 3111 to 3143, units 3211 to 3443 to follow.

I was told by the GM last week that they expect to be complete by end October in time for peak season. However this is Thailand but they should all be complete by December. To be safe request a unit in 1 or 2 series units.

The refurbed units all have new flat screen TVs, new glass ceramic hobs, new sofa and arm chairs and all new decoration and new drapes. The essential Thai nature of the Phuket Beach Club units, that sets it apart from the more contemporary design of Mai Khao Beach Club, has been retained. The lighting has been upgraded to be brighter but use less power. Also complete redecorate throughout. 

Generally I am impressed with the improvements although we are staying in an unrenovated unit since we asked to have a ground floor unit in the last 34 block nearest to the south pool and The Ginja Restaurant. This is still the Number One in MVCI resorts as far as we are concerned. All the staff we have encountered continue to offer the highest levels of customer service and friendliness. Thailand is not called the land of smiles without good reason.

Also the hotel is undergoing some renovation work in a block of rooms in the South Wing with further work on exterior painting going on. 

Also the JW's Mandara Spa is closed for a major renovation but the nearby Hotel Spas at Sala and Renaissance will offer services also in room massage is available on request. The fitness centre and tennis are unaffected.

With it still being low season and also the rainy season the JW and PBC are fairly quiet which also shows at the pools and the beach is deserted - red flags flying as it is unsafe to swim in the sea at this time of year.

Other noticable updates - building work is underway opposite the JW Marriott where the farming land used to be - now Anantara vacation Club is building some new villas - hard to say what they will be like as they are still at a very early stage and I avoided getting snagged by the Anantara Timeshare Sales Touts in the Turtle Village shopping mall.


----------



## kfsong (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for your update


----------



## Asia2000 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, excellent update.  Thank you MALC.

It seems Anantara is building on property that is not beach front.  Rather a walk to the beach, similar to Marriott Mai Khao.  It's too bad they could not have used the property directly north of the Anantara Hotel Villas where the land is directly on the ocean.  On the current property/construction site, the Anantara units would have to be at least six stories to look above the Marriott Phuket Beach Club and have a view of the ocean.  Even then, all of the lower floors would be garden view.  With views ever increasing in importance to travelers, I am somewhat surprised at their property choice (Anantara). However, I'm sure the property will be laden with special features and ambience.

If someone else has more input, please relay.


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 26, 2011)

Asia2000 said:


> Yes, excellent update.  Thank you MALC.
> 
> It seems Anantara is building on property that is not beach front.  Rather a walk to the beach, similar to Marriott Mai Khao.  It's too bad they could not have used the property directly north of the Anantara Hotel Villas where the land is directly on the ocean.  On the current property/construction site, the Anantara units would have to be at least six stories to look above the Marriott Phuket Beach Club and have a view of the ocean.  Even then, all of the lower floors would be garden view.  With views ever increasing in importance to travelers, I am somewhat surprised at their property choice (Anantara). However, I'm sure the property will be laden with special features and ambience.
> 
> If someone else has more input, please relay.



Judging by the size of the reinforced concrete pillars being thrown up this week I would say no more than 2 floors, if any higher I would want to see more substance to the construction. So my guess is no sea view just a view of the road and the coconut trees. 

Even the PBC villas only have garden views mostly, only a very few have a view of the sea through the tree tops. But then I've never really understood the Fascination with having a sea view from the villa. We now prefer the ground floor units at PBC for the extra space outside on the terrace and easy access.

The land north of the Anantara is home to a private home with its own golf course and lakes. The road that runs down to the beach at that point forms the border of the Anantara resort and the other side is the border to the private home and garden.

I don't think at present that Minor Group and William Heinecke are able to buy out the owner but who knows often money can change someone's mind. When the economy turns around and tourism to Thailand picks up maybe the scene will change.

At present here in the Mai Khao resorts it is very very quiet. PBC is refurbing units and has 12 out of use at any one time. The JW is quiet with renovations going on in one block of a wing in the hotel and I was told the Anantara is virtually empty. On Saturday we took a walk along the beach towards the Anantara and their beachside pool had just 2 people in evidence. This was on one of the sunny days !!


----------



## Asia2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> Judging by the size of the reinforced concrete pillars being thrown up this week I would say no more than 2 floors, if any higher I would want to see more substance to the construction. So my guess is no sea view just a view of the road and the coconut trees.
> 
> Even the PBC villas only have garden views mostly, only a very few have a view of the sea through the tree tops. But then I've never really understood the Fascination with having a sea view from the villa. We now prefer the ground floor units at PBC for the extra space outside on the terrace and easy access.
> 
> ...



I suspect that they will link the Anantara Timeshare property with the Anantara hotel and give facility priveledges.  Possibly, they will change the road to go around the east end of the timeshare property and loop around?


----------



## kfsong (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi MALC9990

did you go for any latest sales presentation , wat's their selling price per point now , according to them more & more people buy in their points system due to the strong asia currency against US , is that correct ? wat's their club points overlay program , still needs to buy 15,000 points for 1 week conversion and 21K points for 2 weeks conversion ?


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 27, 2011)

kfsong said:


> Hi MALC9990
> 
> did you go for any latest sales presentation , wat's their selling price per point now , according to them more & more people buy in their points system due to the strong asia currency against US , is that correct ? wat's their club points overlay program , still needs to buy 15,000 points for 1 week conversion and 21K points for 2 weeks conversion ?



No - not allowed a sales session this time - since it is still less than a year since my last presentation. I am only allowed one gift per 12 months and this is my third visit in less than 12 months and for me "No Gift no Presentation"

However we will be here again in Jan 2012 so I will do a presentation then to see what the deals are although I have too many TSs now and need NO MORE. Besides I am converted to resales - why pay Marriott Prices.

Not very happy with the overlay prgramme. I recently converted a 2012 PBC week to MVCIAP points to use at the SIN Marriott - now I find that there is no Club Connections location in Singapore in 2012 and so I cannot use my overlay points at the SIN Marriott in 2012.


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr. Vker said:


> If you switch to the Beach Club, there will be a "Menu" in your unit for in room BBQ. I highly recommend it. The menu is self explanatory. They set up in your Villa with a gas grill on the balcony.
> 
> They cook a wonderful multicourse meal. Talking and getting to know them adds to the experience. We have done it three times now. We wont go back without doing it.
> 
> If the menu is missing, call "at your service' and they will bring one. You do have to make a reservation as you would a restaurant and turn your dining selections in one day in advance.



The in-room BBQ service also extends to Mai Khao Beach Club. We are at PBC now and last week friends staying at Mai Khao in a pool-villa (Ground floor) had a BBQ for 13 people. The service and food was amazing. Tables set for 13 by the small pool and everything was excellent.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 28, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> The in-room BBQ service also extends to Mai Khao Beach Club. We are at PBC now and last week friends staying at Mai Khao in a pool-villa (Ground floor) had a BBQ for 13 people. The service and food was amazing. Tables set for 13 by the small pool and everything was excellent.



Nice. Thank you for the update!


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 28, 2011)

*PBC Unit Refurbishment*

I have now had a short tour of the model unit at PBC showing the refurbished units.

Overall a nice refurb job but nothing structural. New flat screens and new sofa and chairs. Dining chairs re-upholstered. All wall repainted and woodwork cleaned up. Kitchen much the same but new glass ceramic jhob and new microwave. New curtains and rugs. Some new lighting  but rataining the overall Thai style feel rather than the modern contemprary style in Mai Kaho Beach.

Overall I think reasonable use of the maintenance fund for refurbishemnts. Personnally  would not put TVs in the bedrooms. Been here two weeks and the TVs in our units have not been on once. One can get a bit bored with BBC World News.

We are in a unit that has not been refurbed. All should be completed by end Oct but I think it will take a little longer.


----------



## kfsong (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks for the update pro


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Another update from Phuket*

Yesterday signs were erected immediately opposite from the entrance to the JW Marriott and across the road from the Turtle Village shopping Mall. The signs announce the building by the Anantara Vacation Club of 70 1,2 & 3 bedroom appartments and 30 pool villas. This development will probably stretch all the way along the frontage of the JW Marriott and Phuket Beach Club. Fortunatly all the PBC units and the JW Hotel rooms face towards the ocean.

Building work is underway but only of what I would guess would be the model unit.

This resort will also front onto the entrance to the Anantara Hotel. However it will not have any ocean frontage since the JW Marriott and Phuket Beach Club occupy the space between the road and the sea.


----------



## fizzysoup (Oct 11, 2011)

*TV*

I think it is time to improve the TV channel selection. If you stay in a 'cheap' hotel in Thailand you can get many many more channels.
Whilst we don't go on holiday to watch TV, that option should be there.
Bill Bentley's offers a better selection of sports channels, but if you prefer to watch in the villa, you really are limited


MALC9990 said:


> One can get a bit bored with BBC World News.
> We are in a unit that has not been refurbed. All should be completed by end Oct but I think it will take a little longer.


----------



## Lets have less Greed (Oct 25, 2011)

It's like the difference between a volswagon and a Ferrari  , with the Phuket beach club been the Ferrari


----------



## sjnoble (Dec 13, 2011)

*At Phuket Beach Club, what do you think about Anantara?*

We are at PBC now, enjoying the weather and the property very much! Thanks so much for TUGger's advices, I was able to trade into PBC. After checking out MKB I do see why most people prefer the ocean-fronting and the more traditional style PBC.

We went through the Anantara presentation today as it was just too hard to pass on the free tour offer to Phi Phi Island. We've never heard of Anantara in the US, it appears to be more upscale than the Marriott Vacation Club, although most of the properties are in Asia.

Has anyone else gone through the Anantara presentation and open to sharing your thoughts on their timeshare program?

The sales presentation is always very persuasive, especially when they throw in a bunch of first time visit incentives....

sjnoble


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 13, 2011)

sjnoble said:


> We are at PBC now, enjoying the weather and the property very much! Thanks so much for TUGger's advices, I was able to trade into PBC. After checking out MKB I do see why most people prefer the ocean-fronting and the more traditional style PBC.
> 
> We went through the Anantara presentation today as it was just too hard to pass on the free tour offer to Phi Phi Island. We've never heard of Anantara in the US, it appears to be more upscale than the Marriott Vacation Club, although most of the properties are in Asia.
> 
> ...




SAY NO NO NO NO!!!!

Friends did the Anantara presentation just to see what it was offering and fell for the pitch. We were on vacation together - they were our guests but are also owners at PBC. I made them go back and recind the very next day.

Anantara is slightly more upscale than the JW at Phuket but not much and when we were there on our own in PBC in Sept the Anantara hotel was almost empty - less than 20% occupancy - JW was nearly full as was the Ren. 

So what does the Anantara Vacation Club offer - well  - stays in Hotels and a TS resort they are building opposite the JW in Phuket - the JW has the beach frontage, the Anantara TS will have no beach frontage at all.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 13, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> SAY NO NO NO NO!!!!



How do you really feel?


----------



## sjnoble (Dec 13, 2011)

MALC9990, I agree the JW Marriott has much better location, even when we walked around the Anantara property during the sales presentation it felt empty (and it's now peak season).
However they were talking about the Maldives and other Asia locations that are about to open which was very enticing, and the exchange through RCI (although I believe Marriott Asia-Pacific also said they're going to open in Maldives and Macau...etc).
The option Anantara offered was the very basic, 5000 points per year, MF $265 (first year waived). And 8000 points bonus and a free exchange and dinner voucher...etc. It'll take accumulating 2-3 years to do a nice trip but that's about how long it'll take us to accumulate enough vacation days for a long Asia trip. They also have 0% financing for 5 years or pay it off in full in 30 days and it's 30% off.
We like the properties they promised were going to open, however never having heard of this company and now knowing how their points exchange works, I am a bit hesitant. Of course it also took me some time to learn all about the Marriott system here on TUG for us to now fully appreciate our MVC ownership.

MALC9990 was it easy for your friend to rescind, really no questions asked?


----------



## kfsong (Dec 13, 2011)

wat u have with marriott is the best now , marriott phuket beach club is always better than anantara , RCI exchange are suck too , i think it is not better than II. How was the crowds at MPU now ? lots of people , new decos nice ?


----------



## bazzap (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, our Anantara offer was similar.
Entry level access with a minimum of 5000 points @ $3 per point = $15000
They tried hard though to promote Founder benefits with a minimum of 15000 points ($45000!)
However, on asking what you get for your points, we discovered that 1 night in low season would cost from 1000 points.
So a $15000 investment would only get you up to 5 nights in low season and presumably a lot less in high season!
Not a very financially attractive proposition at all.


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 14, 2011)

sjnoble said:


> MALC9990, I agree the JW Marriott has much better location, even when we walked around the Anantara property during the sales presentation it felt empty (and it's now peak season).
> However they were talking about the Maldives and other Asia locations that are about to open which was very enticing, and the exchange through RCI (although I believe Marriott Asia-Pacific also said they're going to open in Maldives and Macau...etc).
> The option Anantara offered was the very basic, 5000 points per year, MF $265 (first year waived). And 8000 points bonus and a free exchange and dinner voucher...etc. It'll take accumulating 2-3 years to do a nice trip but that's about how long it'll take us to accumulate enough vacation days for a long Asia trip. They also have 0% financing for 5 years or pay it off in full in 30 days and it's 30% off.
> We like the properties they promised were going to open, however never having heard of this company and now knowing how their points exchange works, I am a bit hesitant. Of course it also took me some time to learn all about the Marriott system here on TUG for us to now fully appreciate our MVC ownership.
> ...



Very easy to rescind on site. Just go back and ask to see the sales person you dealt with and sign all the paperwork immediately. Then it is done. I guess that you, like my friends paid just a 10% deposit by credit card. Rescind and the deposit will be returnedntonthe credit card account. 

The resorts aka hotels in places like the Maldives are all hotels , nice ones admittedly but a TS is more than a hotel room. 

If you really like Phuket and the resorts at Mai khao look at resales for good Marriott weeks and use II exchanges and getaways. II getaways for Mai khao Beach Club are always available. Even a resale week at PBC for plat season can probably be acquired for $8000 or so. Now that might seem a lot when compared to the US resale market but it seems to be what people in Asia will pay.


----------



## abdibile (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone a pints/resort chart for Anantara to get a feeling on which resorts and unit sizes are available at how many points?

Thanks!


----------



## kfsong (Dec 14, 2011)

i doubt that you can get a resale plat for 8K , i paid for my resale plat phase 1for 15K per week which i bought 2 weeks together , which i think was a good value  which i can convert to point now.


----------



## Starbucks (Dec 14, 2011)

*Anantara Vacation Club*

As i am staying at PBC right now and also did the Anantara tour a couple of days ago i am able to share some more info about the Anatara club point system.

Basically they copied quite a few things from the Marriott MVCIAP point system, added some nice features and also did "enhance" the programm by a few - in my point of view - ugly regulations.

The system is also RTU based but has more limited duration of "just" 30 years. Sales pitch for that is: "No resort is used longer than 30 years so we are not selling something which is useless anyway after 30 years!" (Ok, so you told me Anantara is planning to develop permanently new resorts however you say my points do not hold value 30+ years ?)

Compared to the ever raising MF at the Marriott system, Anantaras club fees should increase very slightly with a cap of 5% annually. (If you take a look at the papers that argument does not hold true as Anatara has lots of excluded cost which will not count toward that target but have to be paid by the owners.)

At the moment there are only two Anantara club resorts: The to-be-build location behind the JW Marriott and the club at Bophut, Koh Samui. For those resorts point usage charts are available.

Nightly costs are depending on unit size, day of the week (Mon-Thurs/Fri-Sat/Sun), pool-villa or not and seasonality (Low/Mid/High/Peak@Phuket). Just to give you a quick idea about the usage cost for the planed Phuket resort. The cheapest full week will cost 8,000 points (same in Samui). The current maximum is 40,000 points for the whole week in a 3-bdr pool suite peak time. A regular high season week in a 2-bdr Pool Suite will run at 20,000 points, the 2-bdr Pool villa will set you back 29,000 points. The 2-bdr Suite will cost 18,000 points. (i could post further details once i have more time to do that).

Looking at above figures, the 5,000 points minimum aren´t good enough to get you anywhere close to a week in mid or high-season.

Now to the "tricky" things:

There is a elite system in place which should seperate the good aka worthwhile Anantara buyers vs. the Cheap Charlies looking for value. Basically there is a Basic Ownership which requires the minimum of a 5,000 points purchase. Elite Ownership is separated in Jade, Diamond, Platinum and Royal. As incentive every buyer now gets the Jade Elite level. That is important because as a Basic owner you will have no access to some program features and you will - for the whole life of your membership - not have access to any new club resorts Anantara club might develop in the future (unless you buy more points to hit the required point levels for elite membership).

They added "Bonus Breaks" which allow to rent out the unit for just the nightly maintenance cost with a current minimum of 80$ per night. (That´s a deal, where should i sign?) But wait here is the catch: Bonus Breaks could only be reserved 14days in advance based on availability. One can hold only one Bonus Break reservation at a time. Bonus Breaks are limited to a certain number of weekend-stays depending on elite status within the program. So while you might be able to score them once in a while it is not as easy as it sounds in the sales presentation.

*as it is late in thailand already i am going to finish this post later and have some sleep before *


----------



## sjnoble (Dec 14, 2011)

kfsong said:


> wat u have with marriott is the best now , marriott phuket beach club is always better than anantara , RCI exchange are suck too , i think it is not better than II. How was the crowds at MPU now ? lots of people , new decos nice ?



The resort doesn't feel crowded at all even though it's supposed to be peak season now? We talked to some other owners who have been coming the last couple years and they also noticed there aren't as many visitors this year. I wonder if it's impacted by the flood interrupting flight schedules.
We are staying in Phase 1, looks like the furniture had been upgraded, flat screen TV and SS appliances. We're really enjoying it, the Marriott quality has been consistent almost all resorts we've visited. Took a peak at the MKB pool villa, the decor was modern but somehow the room felt smaller. The pool in the villa wasn't that appealing, I'd rather swim in the big pool at PBC.

Thanks for the advice on Anantara, I think we'll likely rescind. The sales guy actually gave us a nice dinner voucher at the Sea Fire Salt restaurant, but the food wasn't worth the price (lobster and crab were not fresh, not surprising since there were very few tables occupied during dinner). We'll just have to say thanks for the nice perks but we're more comfortable with the Marriott style...

I wonder if anyone has also sat through the presentation for the Marriott Asia-Pacific point system? Would it be worth considering if we'd like to take short stays in Asia in the future? Upcoming properties include Koh Samui, Bali, Maldives, and Macau, which are places we'd love to visit while visiting family in Asia....


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 15, 2011)

sjnoble said:


> The resort doesn't feel crowded at all even though it's supposed to be peak season now? We talked to some other owners who have been coming the last couple years and they also noticed there aren't as many visitors this year. I wonder if it's impacted by the flood interrupting flight schedules.
> We are staying in Phase 1, looks like the furniture had been upgraded, flat screen TV and SS appliances. We're really enjoying it, the Marriott quality has been consistent almost all resorts we've visited. Took a peak at the MKB pool villa, the decor was modern but somehow the room felt smaller. The pool in the villa wasn't that appealing, I'd rather swim in the big pool at PBC.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on Anantara, I think we'll likely rescind. The sales guy actually gave us a nice dinner voucher at the Sea Fire Salt restaurant, but the food wasn't worth the price (lobster and crab were not fresh, not surprising since there were very few tables occupied during dinner). We'll just have to say thanks for the nice perks but we're more comfortable with the Marriott style...
> ...



The MVCIAP points system has some distinct advantages and also some disadvantages and so adecision to buy depends on your view on them and also what is in it for you.

The big advantage to my mind is for an existing weeks owner at PBC. If you buy sufficient points in the MVCIAP system then you can trade your week s for MVCIAP points at no cost each year and then use them within that year in the MVCIAP system. This offers some great flexibility if it is of interest to you. E.g. We will be using MVCIAP points for a 5 night stay at the Singapore Marriott on our way to Phuket in January.

However you can only buy from the developer so you pay developer prices. 

If you are not an existing PBC owner and want to stay there every year as we do then MVCIAP points or an II exchange are the only ways in.


----------



## davsar09 (Dec 16, 2011)

If you purchase a resale at PBC, can I presume like the European resorts they are not part of the destination club points. Also, like the European weeks are they likely to be enrolled in the destination club points in the future or as the resort is linked with the Asia club points is this never likely or even allowed to happen. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 16, 2011)

davsar09 said:


> If you purchase a resale at PBC, can I presume like the European resorts they are not part of the destination club points. Also, like the European weeks are they likely to be enrolled in the destination club points in the future or as the resort is linked with the Asia club points is this never likely or even allowed to happen. Thanks in advance.



One should never say never but at the moment it looks very unlikely that any of the four European resorts and PBC will become part of the DC points system. 

Marriott really should have thought the thing through before they set up the DC system, they really should only have one points system. However the AP and DC points system are just too different from each other to become one.

The European resorts seem not to be heading to a points world either. 

So for example a DC Trust points owner will only be able to get a week at a European resort by booking a full week with points at a DC resort and then deposit and exchange through Interval. This is how an AP points owner would also have to go if they wanted to Exchange to any non AP points linked resort.

All this makes buying into a Marriott timeshare system far too complex. It was complex enough before when it was only weeks but now you can buy developer weeks in Europe, resale weeks in any resort and DC points and AP points. 

IMHO - Anyone contemplating a Marriott timeshare purchase should really only consider a resale week at this time since that is the only cost effective purchase.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> So for example a DC Trust points owner will only be able to get a week at a European resort by booking a full week with points at a DC resort and then deposit and exchange through Interval. This is how an AP points owner would also have to go if they wanted to Exchange to any non AP points linked resort.



That isn't how an II exchange works for a DC Trust Points owner. The owner used a set amount of points to make an exchange. The amount of points is based on unit size and TPU. Marriott then deposits inventory in to II based on the number of points that owner had to use after the exchange is confirmed. Trust point owners don't make a week reservation and deposit, they cant deposit weeks with II.


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 17, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> That isn't how an II exchange works for a DC Trust Points owner. The owner used a set amount of points to make an exchange. The amount of points is based on unit size and TPU. Marriott then deposits inventory in to II based on the number of points that owner had to use after the exchange is confirmed. Trust point owners don't make a week reservation and deposit, they cant deposit weeks with II.



So Marriott gets to decide what trade power the DC owner gets for their II deposit.  Yet another reason for not buying DC points. The basic advice for weeks owners is always to book your week before depositing with II to get the best available week you can. So DC owners cannot do that.

Also how does a DC owner do a request first exchange request with DC points?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 17, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> So Marriott gets to decide what trade power the DC owner gets for their II deposit.  Yet another reason for not buying DC points. The basic advice for weeks owners is always to book your week before depositing with II to get the best available week you can. So DC owners cannot do that.
> 
> Also how does a DC owner do a request first exchange request with DC points?



Trade power isn't an issue and doesn't matter when exchanging through II as a DC trust owner. The same is true for enrolled owners exchanging with points outside of the Marriott system.

You use your DC points to make the exchange. If you want a better week, you pony up more points. Marriott does deposit inventory, but that is just to make II whole to cover what you took out.

A DC trust owner places a request with II indicating the number of points they want to use. All DC point exchanges in II are request first. You put up the number of points, and then when the exchange is confirmed, Marriott makes the deposit of actual week(s).


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 17, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Trade power isn't an issue and doesn't matter when exchanging through II as a DC trust owner. The same is true for enrolled owners exchanging with points outside of the Marriott system.
> 
> You use your DC points to make the exchange. If you want a better week, you pony up more points. Marriott does deposit inventory, but that is just to make II whole to cover what you took out.
> 
> A DC trust owner places a request with II indicating the number of points they want to use. All DC point exchanges in II are request first. You put up the number of points, and then when the exchange is confirmed, Marriott makes the deposit of actual week(s).



This is exactly why I have stopped doing a deposit first with my European and Thailand Marriott Weeks - why should I donate excellent weeks for DC owners to pick up and in return other II members like me get whatever dross Marriott decided to put into the bank in return. 

As a multi week owner in Europe I'm shut out of this party and as you can guess I'm less than impressed at being shut out and disadvantaged in my exchange abilities. 

So if II/Marriott does not come up with the exchanges into USA resorts that I am looking for - you don't get my European weeks - simples!


----------



## kfsong (Dec 18, 2011)

any updates of the sales presentation at Marriott Phuket


----------



## kfsong (Jan 26, 2012)

Marriott phuket beach club again voted No. 1 resorts among all the european resorts. I am happy to see the refurbishmant done at the MPU , Kids club will undergo refurbishment too tis year. i sat through the latest marriott presentation , nothing new , price is still the same with last year , no new club resort or club connection joining but they promised Macau will come in as club resort this year and Six Senses may join them as club connection.
i sat through anantara presentation too and decided to purchase a minimum 10000 points as elite jade member , i join tis primarily want to enjoy their resort at koh samui  , i will accumulate or borrow points to use at one go at the resort , so i can use them as alternate year destinantion. anantara will develop more destinantions in asia which are more suitable for people like me living in asia , and anantara is cater for couple enjoyment rather than family with kids , since i have plat weeks at MPU , i will still go there with kids every year during their school holidays and they really enjoy. for anantara i will use them on low season or mid season only.
Bro MALC9990 , pls give your views on anantara  and any latest info on Marriott AP ?


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 26, 2012)

kfsong said:


> Marriott phuket beach club again voted No. 1 resorts among all the european resorts. I am happy to see the refurbishmant done at the MPU , Kids club will undergo refurbishment too tis year. i sat through the latest marriott presentation , nothing new , price is still the same with last year , no new club resort or club connection joining but they promised Macau will come in as club resort this year and Six Senses may join them as club connection.
> i sat through anantara presentation too and decided to purchase a minimum 10000 points as elite jade member , i join tis primarily want to enjoy their resort at koh samui  , i will accumulate or borrow points to use at one go at the resort , so i can use them as alternate year destinantion. anantara will develop more destinantions in asia which are more suitable for people like me living in asia , and anantara is cater for couple enjoyment rather than family with kids , since i have plat weeks at MPU , i will still go there with kids every year during their school holidays and they really enjoy. for anantara i will use them on low season or mid season only.
> Bro MALC9990 , pls give your views on anantara  and any latest info on Marriott AP ?



Yes the refurb is all done. However the villa we are occupying at present does still have the old sofa which was not replaced. I have asked why but no answer as yet. Actually it is perfectly OK so really did not need to be replaced. The washer and dryer were also not replaced in this villa but again they are working fine so why replace something that is OK.

Also the tiled floor in the PBC villas is made of clay terracota tiles which are porous to a certain extent and can absorb moisture which can cause problems if not spotted. In several places the tiles are lifting in our ground floor villa and so the unit will be taken out of use for the floor to be fixed when we move out on Sunday. We will still be here for another 10 days after that but staying as guests of friends in another unit.

Some progress with the Anantara Vacation Club - they seem to have done one unit in the development as a model villa to show buyers but for the rest of the site they have yet to start any real work.

As a European, the Anantara club points do not appeal since the Marriott system gives me what I want and I have enough timeshare now.

Once they complete the development it will look very nice but for now it is difficult to see as they have put a wooden wall all around the site.


----------



## kfsong (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks fpr your views


----------

